
Building a course platform for 15k users with Go and SQLite on a $5/mo DO server - nickjj
https://runninginproduction.com/podcast/42-creating-a-video-course-hosting-platform-to-learn-go
======
sdfhbdf
Is there a transcription of this podcast available anywhere? Sounds
interesting.

~~~
nickjj
There's no transcript but on the page there are clickable timestamps for every
few minutes of content along with a description of what's covered during those
few minutes. The audio player also supports 2x playback speeds. Between the 2,
hopefully that's enough to let you skim content quickly.

I would like to add transcripts but this podcast is a labor of love with no
sponsors. It would be about $350 / month to get human reviewed transcripts
created using a third party service.

~~~
sdfhbdf
I did listen to it. Really nice podcast.

I liked you mentioned the innovation tokens and the guest focused on the
simplicity of the whole architecture.

SQLite choice was surprising but I still like the mentality of "If it ain't
broke...". It sounded like the move to Postgres and the React frontend might
be a never ending project and another rewrite.

I'm kind of tempted to try and start a golang project now.

Thanks for sharing :)

~~~
nickjj
Thanks, happy to hear you enjoyed it.

By the way, there's episodes about all sorts of different programming
languages and web frameworks, so if you're hunting to learn something new,
feel free to poke around.

I have nothing against Go, but there's also episodes with Flask, Django,
Rails, Phoenix, etc..

